# So should I just stick with my Hughes TiVo Dvr for now??



## bugman420 (Jan 29, 2006)

Currently have Hughes Dvr with 30 hr. cap. was thinking of going to the R15 due to 100 hr. cap., but now I'm not sure. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

bugman420, Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s 

This is a question you will have to decide the answer for yourself. No one can tell you what decision you should make. Many factors should be considered when deciding what will fit your needs presently and in the future. Clearly DirecTV has moved away from TiVo, but these units will be around for quite some time to come. Although there will most likely be no further software updates to the DTiVo units, we all suspect D* will still support them for awhile yet. They are stable operating machines at the present, but do have a few on-going bugs, just as any piece of electronic equipment will.

As for the R15, if you are planning on using this as your primary and only DVR, you may want to consider waiting until the "serious bugs" are worked out of the system. It's stability at the moment, is quite the question. Many current owners of the R15 are quite pleased with it's performance, and many are not-so pleased. Each opinion has its merits.

So, research our forum and you will hopefully get insight as to the "pros" and "cons" of both units. Although the discussion of TiVo based units is quite small here at the present, feel free to post any question you may have, in its respective forum.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Donnie makes excellent points. While the R-15 may be the future, it's having some problems right now, while TiVo is a mature and stable platform. It's obviously what you're familiar with, myself as well, so it would take awhile to learn how to do the things you do with TiVo on the R-15, some things you can't do with the R-15.

If you're running out of room, then you can consider doing a capacity upgrade on your existing unit or you could pick up a DVD recorder and hook it up to your D-TiVo to transfer programs to clear space. I upgraded to the S2 D-TiVo which has newer and faster software and Folders to store any shows you record more than one episode of and I'm real happy with it. Those units are still around, but it takes a little looking around.

But, hey, if you really are ready for something new, then by all means try the R-15. Some people act as though TiVo died for their sins. Hey, I like it fine because it suits my needs, but that don't mean it's for everyone. You've got options. All you need to do is pick one that works best for you. Good luck.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

A capacity upgrade is quite easy if thats your main issue...

go over to weaknees


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> A capacity upgrade is quite easy if thats your main issue...
> 
> go over to weaknees


Or for $20 get the PTV Instant Cake and a 120 GB HD for $60 and do it yourself.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

bugman420 said:


> thinking of going to the R15 due to 100 hr. cap., but now I'm not sure.


I would say to try it, it ends up being free in the end, and you might like some of the features it offers that the DirecTiVo's dont have.

If you dont record Soap Operas, dont mind a few dupe recordings and can live with a little sluggishness on some screens you should be able to use the R-15 "as is" until the next update comes along.


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I would say to try it, it ends up being free in the end, and you might like some of the features it offers that the DirecTiVo's dont have.


But this option would get him the 2 yrs commit, wich he may not want. The existing Tivo can have upgraded hours for the cost of a HD, that's what I would do.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Joe C said:


> But this option would get him the 2 yrs commit, wich he may not want. The existing Tivo can have upgraded hours for the cost of a HD, that's what I would do.


I agree. Signing on to a new 2 year agreement for more space may be worth it to some, but not me. Cripe, get a new 300GB Seagate for $89.99 after rebate from Outpost. Check here.


----------



## dulcinea (Feb 11, 2006)

It's really quite easy to upgrade a TiVo, although I'm given to understand that Hughes units are a bit tricky. But being far from H/W savvy the first time I upgraded my unit - back when there weren't any lovely utilites that do everything but open the box and drop the drive in for you - I can vouch for the fact that anyone can do it for no more than the price of a drive. Seek and ye shall find, as the saying goes (don't want to break any rules on my first post, don't you know).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

To upgrade the storage space of any TiVo is the same for all models.
All you need is the proper utility disk (one with lba48 support) and the steps and procedures are all the same.

However older units with software versions 3.1 or less, can only have a hard drive up to a 120gb (it is actually 137 but there are no harddrives that size)


----------

